# Things You may not have considered



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope other people will add to this with ideas of their own

The commonest "situation" is a power cut and virtually all more serious situations will include power cuts so here are a few thoughts.

1) Most house phones handsets need to have electricity to operate now although its not a requirement of the phone system. Pick up at least one old fashioned handset from a garage sale or bargain shop to ensure you still can use your phone.

2) most of us no longer have one of the old battery powered transistor radios so cannot access the news.

3) A solar charger is a good idea to keep your car battery topped up if it has to stand idle for any period of time. Many systems on modern cars still drain power even when they are switched off. You may end up sitting in the car just to listen to the radio which will drain power.

4) An old fashioned oil lamp or hurricane lamp will burn for 24 hours on a pint of kerosene. You will get through best part of a box of candles in that time

5) now that few people smoke, most houses don't have any matches or a lighter.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Check, Check, Check, Check and Check.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Been there, done that. My preps are way beyond any of that.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Got all of them covered! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Been there, done that. My preps are way beyond any of that.


+1 Me too.....


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Well the new guy just added more to his list.  lol I had kind of thought about these things but it's just on a larger and larger list.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Turn crank and run items ... Well, more bang for your buck. So that's what we have. I have one of those little Enon radio/weather/light/charger thingys. Kids have crank flashlights.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Check.....Check.....Check......and more than more than...Thank you


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

non-electric can opener anyone?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> non-electric can opener anyone?


Got 2 Thanks!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I know most on here have their cooking without electric taken care of but some kind of camp stove is handy. Gas ranges will often still work without electric but you must light it with a match or lighter.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> non-electric can opener anyone?


Yep, that's all we use, since our old electric one broke several years ago and we just never bought another one and won't ever buy another one.

Let me see...wind up radio...got it, oil lamps...got em, lighters, matches and even fire starters...got em, wind up flash lights...got em, fire place and ability to cook in it...got it, fire wood...got it, frozen water in milk jugs in the freezer to use in coolers in case of power loss...got em, ample supply of food and water...hey I am a prepper you know, generator...no gotty, but needy.

Oh yea can't forget my Daughter, her children, my Son and probably a girl friend or two will make it to our house during a power outage because ...wait for it.....I am a prepper you know.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> non-electric can opener anyone?


Yep. Got 4 of them. One is in a drawer under the counter and used every day.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Some kind of small scale solar setup is coming up on the list soon. I would like a mobile small scale prebuilt setup for lights and charging first. Soon as I scrounge up some cash, I'll find one. Fortunately our power lines here are all underground so in the past 5 years I've lived here (in the girls house) the power has never gone out for more than a second, even during the massive snow/rain/windstorms weve had. Coupla winters ago we had a house full of people cause everyone elses power had gone out.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

How much work are you willing to put into it? Go DYI and you can find the parts very cheap and if you plan ahead it's pretty scalable. Problem is to get large it still requires a huge amount of work and it's still expensive but every bit is doable.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have my old tube type Hallicrafters Shortwave HF radio, its only am, no SB and needs ac to run but it should survive an EMP.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

oldvet said:


> my Son and probably a girl friend or two


Well that will be interesting!


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Alternate non-grid heat source and Cooking appliance.

Good first aid kit... For the burns from the "Alternate non-grid heat source and Cooking appliance"


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey I be might better off than I think =)

And as far as the phone I have one, use to have it hooked up in my bedroom but one day I was home by myself and my mom called. I was back in the weight room/hunting room working out and had the cordless phone with me. I answered it and started talking, then we noticed some extra noise on the line. First just bumping noises then sounds kinda like hard breathing. My mom freaked, she was so scared someone was in the house.

She lives about 1/4 mile from us but didn't want to get off the phone cause she knew I was going to get got. I told her who ever it was wasn't very bright since I was in the only room in the house that was locked and loaded =) After a couple minutes of continued heavy breathing I decided it was time to find out what was going on. I was being careful just in case, but about halfway down the hall the phone started purring. I about died!!! My cat was laying on the floor, phone off the hook, and his nose stuck to the mouth piece. After that he would beat us to the phone to answer it. We unhooked it and put it away for when the power is out. I'm just waiting for him to figure out how to press the call button now.

=)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

razorback said:


> Hey I be might better off than I think =)
> 
> And as far as the phone I have one, use to have it hooked up in my bedroom but one day I was home by myself and my mom called. I was back in the weight room/hunting room working out and had the cordless phone with me. I answered it and started talking, then we noticed some extra noise on the line. First just bumping noises then sounds kinda like hard breathing. My mom freaked, she was so scared someone was in the house.
> 
> ...


OMG! I thought we were the only ones that have cats who answer the phone!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am a vintage buff so we have 2 old rotary phones for daily use. I also have a newer non electric model for emergencies.

We even have a hand crank cell phone charger/flash light combo, 4 lanterns, a white gas/propane stove, charcoal bbq, more matches and lighters than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> non-electric can opener anyone?


Does anyone use electric can openers anymore? I can't even remember the last time I saw an electric can opener at any of my friends or family's homes. But still a good reminder for those who still use them.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, I do but I do have a couple manual ones just in case


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Of course YOU do, you're a liberal. You expect the gov't to come and open the cans for you. (Ooops that was a bit off sides) KIDDING!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

You can drop my new can opening assistant in when you drop my free pony


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well valan the obamaphone has a can opening app!! Just kiddin! Rotary phones?? I don't even have a land line anymore! If all power went out I don't want a phone anyway. Just some moron relative calling to ask if my power is out too!!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> non-electric can opener anyone?


I've kept a P38 on my keyring since I was 12 or so. I'm not overly fond of being hungry and steel cans are kinda hard on a knife edge.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Check, Check, Check, Check and Check.


Yep.

generators from 1800 w to 10,000 kw

backup old style trim line phone

solar battery chargers including for cell phone(s)

half a dozem hurricane lamps, three old style railroad kerosene lanterns and 50 gallons of K2

15-20 5 packs of bic lighters, half a dozen 500 count boxes of kitchen matches, flint and steel, blast matches(s) 4 "strikers for propane torches ( great for striking a spark in plac of flint and steel also)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldsoldier said:


> Yep.
> 
> generators from 1800 w to 10,000 kw
> 
> ...


The torch strikers are a good idea! I should pick up a few more next time my DH and I are at the welding supply shop.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Self-contained RV with solar panels. Don't want to have it too rough


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

zombieresponder said:


> I've kept a P38 on my keyring since I was 12 or so. I'm not overly fond of being hungry and steel cans are kinda hard on a knife edge.


*No need to abuse your knife.*


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Reading glasses as we age eye sight gets worse I wanna see what I'm doing. Extra tarps, I have a few sheets of lexan hidden away for window repairs as well as extra peroxide, starting to stock up on some stuff I don't like such as olives n horseradish and pineapples in can. They will always be there cause I don't like em. Lol


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimm said:


> The torch strikers are a good idea! I should pick up a few more next time my DH and I are at the welding supply shop.


After a "test" (mice had gotten in a box in the garage that had a couple of lod ones that don't strike really well and built a nest last winter on of the strikers had stuff jammed in it giving me an aha moment) having one full of "tinder" and striking it a couple of times I found the amount of spark in one easily ignited the tinder and with a couple of gentle puffs of breath broke into a flame, turned it over and with a gentle bump on the handle dropped the flaming tinder out that burned for a couple of minutes. Enough time to add some bigger stuff to start a fire. I have a couple more on my list for next trip to lowes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldsoldier said:


> After a "test" (mice had gotten in a box in the garage that had a couple of lod ones that don't strike really well and built a nest last winter on of the strikers had stuff jammed in it giving me an aha moment) having one full of "tinder" and striking it a couple of times I found the amount of spark in one easily ignited the tinder and with a couple of gentle puffs of breath broke into a flame, turned it over and with a gentle bump on the handle dropped the flaming tinder out that burned for a couple of minutes. Enough time to add some bigger stuff to start a fire. I have a couple more on my list for next trip to lowes.


My DH welds so he has a few strikers for work in his tool bags. I'll have to grab a few extras next time we go to pick up lens for his hood or gloves.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I got on a kick last year where every time I saw lighters on sale, I'd snatch them up for barter. When I smoked, I'd just pick one out of the cardboard box. Some, I had to discard almost immediately. If you're collecting lighters, spend the extra .50 & get the good ones only! Same with the 'old' can openers. I get them for a few cents at thrift stores, and probably have 8 dozen. Virtually everyone around here would be totally lost without them if Mars attacks. If you can't find your *ss with both hands in normal times, you'll probably be out-traded by me for the basics. And no- I won't trade your BluRay player for them....
Oh, I forgot. SENTRY and VALANN? Don't MAKE me pull this car over!


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> After a "test" (mice had gotten in a box in the garage that had a couple of lod ones that don't strike really well and built a nest last winter on of the strikers had stuff jammed in it giving me an aha moment) having one full of "tinder" and striking it a couple of times I found the amount of spark in one easily ignited the tinder and with a couple of gentle puffs of breath broke into a flame, turned it over and with a gentle bump on the handle dropped the flaming tinder out that burned for a couple of minutes. Enough time to add some bigger stuff to start a fire. I have a couple more on my list for next trip to lowes.


That is a great tip!


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> non-electric can opener anyone?


I've got two non-electric can openers, thank you.

With the exception of my car and the oil lamp, I've got everything else on the OP's list covered.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have never owned an electric can opener, they drive me insane, and they're gross. I have a "Swing-Away" can opener, these things are great, last forever, easy grip. My husband has one of the military things...a "P-something...rather", he is good at using it, so we're set.

Have a wood stove so we have matches all the time, but should get more. We do not have home phone service at all, only cell phones now...

I have oil lamps, but have not stocked up on the oil or wicks yet. Lots of candle, but sure they can burn out quick. I need to try the trick of putting them into the freezer for a bit, then using them, supposedly it makes for a longer burn? Anyone know for sure if this works?

I have not stocked up on batteries, but, it could come in handy for flashlights at night outside. We also could use more flashlights, thinking the cheap ones will do just fine, the ones that use the big batteries, those are cheaper it seems.

Bottled water....We should, but here we go, I think it is hard for me, as an Oregonian, to wrap my head around needing to buy water, it seems so ridiculous, but we should, guess its time to get some cases in the garage. We also should be storing up some water for other uses (toilet flushing, etc..).

We have chickens, and know we need to be thinking ahead about feed, or how to take care of that should there be some scenario which either blocks supply chains, or something financial. In the latter case I think we need some junk silver around to be able to get feed as needed. Keeping those birds fed is essential, they are a source of protein through their eggs. I suppose if necessary, they are also a source of protein themselves. We also have cats, and yes, they are dear to us (we're not cat crazy people, but we treat our pets like kids, we love them), and we need to be sure we have some food on hand.

Lots to think about in the coming months. Little by little I guess.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Be aware that if you have packaged your phone with your Internet the lines go down with the power. We are losing copper wire phone service at an amazing rate. In metro areas lines are being replaced with fiber optic circuits. Also the Central Offices near you are nearly all digital now.

Your cell phone may be up longer than your home line today. Sort of like TV now requires a converter if you have an old tube set. Sad to say but we are too dependent on tech. GB


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

The only prep I'm missing is a live in massage therapist. My wife won't let me get one.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> The only prep I'm missing is a live in massage therapist. My wife won't let me get one.


We already have one of those. To bad it's me.... I don't get one of my own either. I keep telling my wife there are lots of poor russian massage therapist's that need a good home and I am willing to sacrifice myself to bring in a little russian therapist... :eyebulge::2thumb:


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

With your luck she won't match her pic. She will be 4 ft tall and 400 lbs. Hasn't shaved or washed in 32 yrs. When she takes her clothes off you will find she is a transvetite. Then she/he will stab you on the table.

Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> With your luck she won't match her pic. She will be 4 ft tall and 400 lbs. Hasn't shaved or washed in 32 yrs. When she takes her clothes off you will find she is a transvetite. Then she/he will stab you on the table.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for!


How did the thread turn so dirty? :eyebulge:


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Grimm said:


> How did the thread turn so dirty? :eyebulge:


Well it WAS "Something I didn't consider" so it's on topic sort of, maybe, possibly?!?!?!?!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes! Great idea! Get as nearly off-grid as possible. You will never be sorry you did that. 

We are going for everything non-electric, pretty much an Amish lifestyle. It is sort of a natural thing for our rural area, where electricity is not real reliable. You get used to it after many years of living that way. 

No, we aren't quite there yet, but a 30 day power outage would only be an inconvenience at this point, not a tragedy. By next year, we hope to be off-grid like our daughter and not notice until somebody tells us about the power being off.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

machinist said:


> Yes! Great idea! Get as nearly off-grid as possible. You will never be sorry you did that.
> 
> We are going for everything non-electric, pretty much an Amish lifestyle. It is sort of a natural thing for our rural area, where electricity is not real reliable. You get used to it after many years of living that way.
> 
> No, we aren't quite there yet, but a 30 day power outage would only be an inconvenience at this point, not a tragedy. By next year, we hope to be off-grid like our daughter and not notice until somebody tells us about the power being off.


I dream of the day when we move out of suburbia and are able to get our land we want and be off grid. I wouldn't mind at all to find out that power is out and everything is falling apart and it's a suprise to us because it happened a while back and we didn't even notice. Not to say that I want it to happen, I just want to be off grid and independant enough to be like that.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> I got on a kick last year where every time I saw lighters on sale, I'd snatch them up for barter. When I smoked, I'd just pick one out of the cardboard box. Some, I had to discard almost immediately. If you're collecting lighters, spend the extra .50 & get the good ones only! Same with the 'old' can openers. I get them for a few cents at thrift stores, and probably have 8 dozen. Virtually everyone around here would be totally lost without them if Mars attacks. If you can't find your *ss with both hands in normal times, you'll probably be out-traded by me for the basics. And no- I won't trade your BluRay player for them....
> Oh, I forgot. SENTRY and VALANN? Don't MAKE me pull this car over!


Buuuut, he won't stay on his own side! And his leg keeps touching my leg!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Grimm said:


> How did the thread turn so dirty? :eyebulge:


It didn't turn dirty. With my bad back and old age I need a good massage now and again to stay walking. I was just saying be CAREFUL on who you bring in to your BOL.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> It didn't turn dirty. With my bad back and old age I need a good massage now and again to stay walking. I was just saying be CAREFUL on who you bring in to your BOL.


Just throwing you a curve.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> The only prep I'm missing is a live in massage therapist. My wife won't let me get one.


Have that covered...my SO taught massage therapy for years, and has her own business doing massage. It's gonna be nice getting a relaxing backrub after a long day of hacking up zombies or battling roving gangs...ahh...its the little things. 
:contented sigh:


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Ohhhhhkay, guys, back to the OP. 

Altho I have a fair number of rechargeable batteries, I'm starting to pick up a few more items with either a solar charger or crank charger (or both).

My latest gadget is a Goal Zero lantern that can be charged by the usual electric outlet, plus car charger, solar charger, & hand crank. It was a little pricey but if it works as advertised, I'll be a happy prepper girl. :cheers:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

A little something I started getting is flea and tick shampoo for dogs. Not for the dog but for me. On quite a few occasions, being in the woods hunting, cutting wood or whatever, I have gotten into some chiggers or even recently hatched ticks, ( effers are so small you can barely see them!). A good bath with he flea and tick shampoo usually takes care of em. Lymes disease is nothing to take lightly! I had it and was on IV anti- biotics for six weeks!! NOT FUN!!! Lymes will seriously kick your ass!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

When I was young, I walked into my grandparents' house and noticed that my grandfather had red fingernail polish painted on spots all over his leg. He told me it was the best way to get rid of chiggers. It was still funny, but it reminds me to pick up a couple bottles...for chiggers, of course! Lmao!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> A little something I started getting is flea and tick shampoo for dogs. Not for the dog but for me. On quite a few occasions, being in the woods hunting, cutting wood or whatever, I have gotten into some chiggers or even recently hatched ticks, ( effers are so small you can barely see them!). A good bath with he flea and tick shampoo usually takes care of em. Lymes disease is nothing to take lightly! I had it and was on IV anti- biotics for six weeks!! NOT FUN!!! Lymes will seriously kick your ass!


You can get this really great flea/tick shampoo called Natural Chemistry De-Flea by the GALLON! And that is the concentrate! I have a gallon of the stuff that I keep. I have used it on bottle feeding kittens, hunting dogs and even in my carpet shampooer!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Got a call from the DW. She was calling from Winn Dixie. She tells me that toothpaste was on sale for 60 cents a tube and she picket up 10 tubes for get this......barter!!

She also picked up several boxes of tea bags to be stored away for herself!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ticks, EWWW! So glad that is something we do not have to deal with up here...However, if I ever have to go east of the Cascades I do, but I am hoping to stay put here. No poisonous bugs, no biting blood sucking bugs, no poisonous snakes....just have to learn to live with the sogginess and mud nine months out of the year.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Floss
It has tons of uses not just for teeth. Stock up and remember braids = exponential strength


----------

